# NABBA Scotland pics:)



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Lighting was deplorable, i saved as many of the pics as poss....but most of them were ruined/blurry/whited out........only aloud to post so many per post....may be here a while


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)




----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)




----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)




----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)




----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)




----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)




----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)




----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)




----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

Great pics!!!


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)




----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)




----------



## ragahav (Jun 11, 2008)

great pics ..thanks for sharing


----------



## Willie (Feb 17, 2008)

Do you know the results for the novices at all?


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Some good pics Mrs WM!!!!!! Cheers Chuck!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

how bad is that lighting it totally washes the guys out in some poses


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

LOL, that was the good ones....i came home and uploaded hundreds upon hundreds of white blurry 'ghost like' figures....was not impressed as i had refused to move from my seat all day incase i missed someone from the boards on stage...hopefully next year will see alot of changes, this was Ian's first time running the show......hopefully next year there will be an improved venue, improved lighting, improved conditions for the athletes, someone who can actually start peoples music when they are supposed to etc....all just teething problems......and Ian hopes to have it all sorted for next year


----------



## Jake H (Oct 31, 2008)

some big lads there


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Jake H said:


> some big lads there


aye that guy that won class 2 looks quite good :whistling:


----------



## StJocKIII (Dec 10, 2008)

weeman said:


> aye that guy that won class 2 looks quite good :whistling:


Which one are you mate? Can't work it out.

Congratulations too.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

weeman said:


> aye that guy that won class 2 looks quite good :whistling:


yea he was and must of been p1ssed when you got the 1st place trophy


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Pscarb said:


> yea he was and must of been p1ssed when you got the 1st place trophy


lmao yeah the bugger has been rubbing my nose in it ever since,word has it that he's actually attached a chain to the trophy and is strutting about with it round his neck Mr T style :lol:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

StJocKIII said:


> Which one are you mate? Can't work it out.
> 
> Congratulations too.


i'm the bald guy in the black trunks next to the really tall bald guy at the end in the red trunks 

(never one to miss an op to repost my pics :whistling: )


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Pscarb said:


> how bad is that lighting it totally washes the guys out in some poses


Paul... the lighting was the worst I've seen.

When the mens classes were on and they were on the podium doing front lat spreads... you could see chest and arms but lats were totally in shadow and it looked like they had none...

Also, the side lights (which looked like industrial prison searchlights pmsl) TOTALLY bleached out the ppl either end, and the ones in the middle were in darkness.

I can kinda see what they were trying to achieve with the side-lights, but it really didnt work and they ought to have had some ppl on stage to test it first.


----------



## coco (Mar 29, 2007)

great pics again from mrs weeman  - in not great lighting.

i honestly felt like i was in a sunbed onstage, standing right next to the lights was not comfortable lol

never the less i thought it was a great show and thoroughly enjoyed it - it was a touch on the long side but overall a great show, with some great athletes onstage.


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Right up there with the UKBFF UK Final's lighting.

J


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

when the first timers class marched out onto the stage at the judging you could just hear this murmur of confusion over the lighting ripple thru the crowd,and when you looked around at the athletes sitting watching who were to go onstage later all you could see was horror on their faces (mine included!)

coco you werent joking about it feeling like sunbeds at the side of the stage,i know the stage lights are normally warm but MY GOD i thought my tan was gner slide off my body in the first 5 seconds stepping out there,i think i got sunburned even thru all those layers of tan lol


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

Great pics Ser! Congrats to Brian and fook me Zara's packed on some size since the last time she competed!


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

StJocKIII said:


> Which one are you mate? Can't work it out.
> 
> Congratulations too.


he`s the one with the hard on:whistling:......


----------



## coco (Mar 29, 2007)

haha brian i remeber you coming off the stage totally fcking drenched in sweat - it looked as tho youd been out in a torrential rainstorm lol

i was thinking, fck im out next this is gony be fun haha


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

coco said:


> haha brian i remeber you coming off the stage totally fcking drenched in sweat - it looked as tho youd been out in a torrential rainstorm lol
> 
> i was thinking, fck im out next this is gony be fun haha


honest to god mate,what was it like?!?! it was murder !!! i remember you coming down ramp after your routine and just looking at you still not able to speak and you in same nik by that point lolol it was like posing on the surface of the sun lmao


----------



## bkoz (Apr 29, 2008)

Weeman how did you do.....?


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

i won class 2 mate,its under my name lol


----------



## Ianm (Sep 21, 2006)

Brian

Well done mate - never got a chance to speak to you or Ramsay at the show- you know me - keep myself to myself anyhow.

Thanks for the comments on the other thread - I should come in just over the 12 stone mark for Saturday. Looking forward to it but as you can guess ****n masell!

Speak to you on Sat mate.


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

well don't keep yourself to yourself this weekend! come say hi!!!!!!!! You'll see alot of us scottish folks there...weebam...johnny...Zar....Av...ME....bri....RS....redkola....the list is endless!

Sorry if i'm a bit lost...but which class are you competing in? will give you a bit(LOL, anyone who has experienced us lot will know that means a huge noise!) of support while your up there if we ken who to shout for!


----------



## carly (Mar 8, 2008)

Wow fab pix hun, you def had a great seating position!! A huge well done to all the competed your all winners :thumb:


----------



## W33BAM (Dec 23, 2008)

class 4


----------



## W33BAM (Dec 23, 2008)

more...


----------



## W33BAM (Dec 23, 2008)

more class 4


----------



## W33BAM (Dec 23, 2008)

I'll get more of TT and each class up later....


----------



## Ianm (Sep 21, 2006)

Mrs Weeman said:


> well don't keep yourself to yourself this weekend! come say hi!!!!!!!! You'll see alot of us scottish folks there...weebam...johnny...Zar....Av...ME....bri....RS....redkola....the list is endless!
> 
> Sorry if i'm a bit lost...but which class are you competing in? will give you a bit(LOL, anyone who has experienced us lot will know that means a huge noise!) of support while your up there if we ken who to shout for!


I will come say Hi - definitely. I am in the intermediate under 80 kg class. Im a skinny dwarf! Just follo the noise from Del and the tower gym crew, you wont miss that handsome lot :confused1:


----------

